# Studio Careblend Powders



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2011)

i just ordered one of these on a whim...

  	any WOC tried them yet?


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 14, 2011)

Yes I have this in Dark and I like it.  It feels very soft and it blends right into the skin !   I use it over my liquid foundation as a setting powder.  Also I have used it as an all over face powder.  It works great.  I alternate between the studio careblend powder and my MSFN.  Im also thinking about getting on of the studio pressed powder from Surf Baby


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2011)

i was probably going to use it over the studio moisture tint


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2011)

I bought it a few months ago and kind of just forgot about it. It's not something I reach for that often but maybe I'll give it another shot.I can definitely agree that it is pretty soft =)


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

Me too!  It's just sitting in my collection.  I don't use it much at all.



spectrolite said:


> I bought it a few months ago and kind of just forgot about it. It's not something I reach for that often but maybe I'll give it another shot.I can definitely agree that it is pretty soft =)


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2011)

afulton said:


> Me too!  It's just sitting in my collection.  I don't use it much at all.


	i put it up for sale on the clearance bin. it didn't really do much for me. i used MSFN as a setting powder more often than not.


----------



## lexielex (Oct 16, 2011)

I switched to this from my msfn. I like it much better, msfn broke me out a little bit, with this I haven't had that
  	issue at all. It is very soft and give my skin a nice natural look i love it I'm on my second one.


----------



## antigone21 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am thinking of buying something different when I'm done with my msfn, maybe this. Is the finish more matte than the msfn? The names are the same but are the colours the exact same?


----------



## lexielex (Oct 21, 2011)

The colors are not exactly the same, in msfn I wear dark but in careblend I wear deep dark.
  	I find the finish almost the same it's matte but's it very soft and glowy.


----------



## antigone21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you! I'm medium-dark in msfn. I might get something else if the finishes are the same, I am looking for something matte to set my foundation in the morning and also touch up the shine during the day. I don't like msfn for touch-ups.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't find the colours match up, the MSFN always seem to pull yellow/orange especially in the darker shades.  I find the CB to be less so.


----------

